

Are you affected by Adobe's hack? - lucb1e
https://lucb1e.com/credgrep/

======
woutervdb
The following question: should you give a f*ck?

As a hacker, I'm not even remotely interested in testing an amazing database
of users on other websites. It's Adobe, so you've got your fair bit of users
that know their stuff and have already changed their passwords everywhere.
Adobe's target audience is developers and designers. Apart from the designers,
we have a very small bit of audience which you can find on DeviantArt, who
will merely use Adobe to make some mainstream artwork and gather likes. But
then again, why would a Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/DeviantArt combo be of any
interest for me as a hacker / evil guy?

